# My 16ftx20ft garage/workshop tidy up



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

*My 16ftx20ft garage/workshop tidy up - Led lighting up*

I've just got to the point with my 16ftx20ft workshop where enough is enough
It's become a dumping ground since we moved in
It's always been kept usable to keep a car in or work on a car, but the lack of light and breeze block walls has finally done me in

How it was when we moved in back in April 2014







Led security light was fitted to the front, and the front of the garage outside was painted the same colour as the house, we've still yet to finish painting the other walls... :wall:



The workshop is used for general car maintenance

Turbo change on our daily



Gearbox and dmf kit on our daily





Making use of the built in engine hoist at the bottom of the garage ;-)

Paint repairs, PDR etc



Detailing



House diy jobs ie spraying radiators, woodwork







Just the normal mancave jobs... 

So over the next few weeks plans are to paint all the internal walls white

Add new LED lighting

Board outer ceiling area out in marine ply so I can store more stuff in the roof space

The other day a few recent eBay purchases arrived



Temp fitted to keep them flat, they may move after walls are painted



Today's work I've managed to paint 3/4's of the way down one side of the garage





Also put up a free kitchen wall unit I was given
Base has been painted with the same white as the walls
Doors will get sprayed some sort of metallic grey in the week when I get chance

There's more units available if I need anymore :king:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Great space, keep it going.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Alittle more painting done tonight D:


----------



## CHRIS-P (Aug 24, 2013)

loving the washing line


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

looks a good sized space, you could do a lot with that.


----------



## joff-turbo-nova (May 16, 2007)

You might think about doing some of the following :-

- Boarding out some of the space in the roof for additional storage
- Adding some additional lighting
- Get some racking in to help with the storage - those plastic stacking draws are a bit flimsy and crack easy


Hope this helps and good luck !!

Joff


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

never a fan of stacking loadsa stuff ob garage beams with the car sitting under it there not meant for it and should you knock or drop something and your cars below, well............


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Coming along nicely, but I agree ^^ about the lighting.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

joff-turbo-nova said:


> You might think about doing some of the following :-
> 
> - Boarding out some of the space in the roof for additional storage
> - Adding some additional lighting
> ...


Most of the above was mentioned in first post :thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Only had 3 hours spare this afternoon

Got abit done though, removed unwanted hooks, nails
Moved everything out the way then to paint
Breeze block is a pain to paint but it's looking good
Some might notice the wall unit doors have gone back on, alittle brighter than first planned, but will do for now... May invest in new doors


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

A couple more hours work done :king:


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Main thing for me would be some lighting above! Looks almost the same to my garage. Will be painting mine soon. Did it go on with a roller or brush?


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

eibbor said:


> Main thing for me would be some lighting above! Looks almost the same to my garage. Will be painting mine soon. Did it go on with a roller or brush?


Roller :thumb:

New lights should be with me next week, they were ordered yesterday


----------



## 182_tom (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Chris, Hope your well? Gonna look great when its finished. Your giving me a kick up the backside as my garage is half painted and has been for 6 months lol Think I need to get it finished now watching this

Tom


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

182_tom said:


> Hi Chris, Hope your well? Gonna look great when its finished. Your giving me a kick up the backside as my garage is half painted and has been for 6 months lol Think I need to get it finished now watching this
> 
> Tom


It's about time I did it...
A few bits coming this week for it...
How's the Impreza looking?


----------



## 182_tom (Aug 4, 2008)

Still looks great cheers. Ive managed to get a 2001 Focus to use daily so it doesnt get much use these days. Could still do with some PDR one day mind you (hint hint) lol Hows the house coming on??


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

182_tom said:


> Still looks great cheers. Ive managed to get a 2001 Focus to use daily so it doesnt get much use these days. Could still do with some PDR one day mind you (hint hint) lol Hows the house coming on??


Can sort the pdr when you want

House progress is still going in the right direction 
Has slowed alittle since our little Sophie arrived



:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ How cute is she? :wave:


----------



## 182_tom (Aug 4, 2008)

Shes adorable mate, Congratulations. The baby with 4 wheels is no longer number 1 lol. 

I will sort out the PDR with you in the new year I think once this ****ty weather has gone


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice space :thumb:


----------



## FrontRowForward (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks good. Makes me realise I really could do with sorting my garage out as its just a dumping ground at the moment.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Looking good, anyone recommend how I might board out my roof space which is same. Do you need to reinforce or are beams strong enough to walk crawl on.


----------



## 11redrex (Sep 11, 2014)

will be fine for light storage / hiding wiring / insulation, but I wouldn't go crawling about up there.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Off for 2 weeks now, so hopefully they'll be more progress...
I did fit the lower lights up... Walls are nearly finished.
Just need to pop screw fix for wiring etc...
Also need wall fixings for my wheel rack...


----------



## Palmer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice size space..
My ocd wouldn't let me have so much stuff around the sides though lol


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

After 2 half days in the garage the new lights are finally up and wired in...

Oh there bright!!! Much better to work in there now











Still need to board the ceiling out
Possibly add a few more lights at the back but overall made up with them


----------



## markie (Apr 23, 2006)

Those lights look good,where were they from?


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

What a great space, I'm not jealous at all, no. :thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

markie said:


> Those lights look good,where were they from?


Possibly not the same seller but there off eBay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272470978065

6000k
4ft
20w

Really impressed with the light output... gonna order a few more to finish it off...


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

cadmunkey said:


> What a great space, I'm not jealous at all, no. :thumb:


I won't post pics of the double garage then... :lol:


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

A lovely space and the transformation is coming along nicely. 

Keep the pictures coming. Those of us that live in flats and don't have a garage might be jealous but we can dream that one day we will one day have a space like that...:lol:


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

awesome space


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

How did you hook up the lights? Given how short the 'plug' leads are , did you put connections/junction boxes in 4 inches from each light ?

They do look very good though - really need to sort my single 60W bulb into something better (after 8 years lol!)


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

percymon said:


> How did you hook up the lights? Given how short the 'plug' leads are , did you put connections/junction boxes in 4 inches from each light ?
> 
> They do look very good though - really need to sort my single 60W bulb into something better (after 8 years lol!)


Junction boxes run round the top, inline with every row of lights. Ceiling lights are wired separate to the lower level lights so I haven't got to have them all on if not wanted
We've just crimped and soldered the wires onto 1.5mm twin and earth. Some as you said pretty much go straight into a junction box, on a couple at most there's a metre length of wire before it goes into a junction box.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

I've just ordered another 4 lights to finish it off in there... 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272470978065


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Slammedorion said:


> I've just ordered another 4 lights to finish it off in there...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272470978065


It'll be like the Olympic stadium with all those lights on 

I've ordered a 4ft 40W twin this morning (notified of dispatch before lunchtime) to see how it compares to the dim 60W incandescent i have currently - easy install as a single unit, but I have a feeling I'll be adding at least one other down the line. Will pick up some T&E and a junction box to replace the pendant fitting from Screwfix in the meantime.

Thanks for the link :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

While Halfords have got a few bundle deals on, I've decided to treat myself to a new tool box... I wanted the green, but as it's not available I've had to settle for orange... Should help with tidying up in the garage :lol:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...goryId=255214&productId=1297017&storeId=10001


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

I have the same, but in black. Got mine about 3 years ago, don't think they had a colour choice then - but a good piece of kit.


----------



## Uncle Winnet (May 10, 2006)

Slammedorion said:


> While Halfords have got a few bundle deals on, I've decided to treat myself to a new tool box... I wanted the green, but as it's not available I've had to settle for orange... Should help with tidying up in the garage :lol:
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...goryId=255214&productId=1297017&storeId=10001


got them in black a good few years ago also got the middle box when it was on offer for £100

im tempted by the 4drawer side cabinet and the the 1 drawer side cabinet

but them im allso tempted to sell my Halfords Professional 4 & 7 Drawer Chest and 5 Drawer Cabinet,

to buy anther set of Halfords Industrial 3 Drawer Middle Chest 6 Drawer Ball Bearing Tool Cabinet & Chest Bundle


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Slammedorion said:


> Possibly not the same seller but there off eBay
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272470978065
> 
> ...


LED's look great, how many in total do you think you'll need to light the whole area. Roof mounted. I've been looking into lights for a while and nearly purchased these... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332057944...49&var=541090524649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I really don't think i need them now as these look great! It's just the bulb really i guess.

Cheers


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll grab some pics if you want of just the top on and just the sides on so you can see for yourself 
I've got 12 4ft plus 2 2ft up atm 
And another 4 4ft to complete it

I'm really impressed with these... weigh nothing, easy to put up and the like is great :thumb:

The other bonus being there thin so if you haven't got great head clearance in the garage these are ideal


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

That would be great! 12! That's crazy! I like! 

I was hoping to use 8, now i'm thinking 10.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Slammedorion said:


> I've just ordered another 4 lights to finish it off in there...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272470978065


I'm looking at a single one did you order them with the base?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I've ordered a twin 4ft unit, so 2 x 20W led - hoping its better than the 60W incandescent bulb i have now, as thats nigh on useless for anything bar parking the car. Theoretically that takes me from 800lumens to ca 3500lumens with just the one twin unit.

Hope to get some comparison pics next weekend once i've taken delivery and wired up.


Be interesting to see the OPs photos , to see whether these units delivery anything like the lumens i'm expecting , and looking back a page or so they do look very good :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm looking at a single one did you order them with the base?


You've lost me there? These are full units... :thumb: Just fit 2 brackets, clip them in and wire them up


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

IYRIX said:


> That would be great! 12! That's crazy! I like!
> 
> I was hoping to use 8, now i'm thinking 10.


I work on cars in light bays at work... so working at home has been awful, much better now with these lights, better than being at work too :lol:

Top



Bottom



Both top and bottom



Tool box built up quickly tonight... that was fun getting that home


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Slammedorion said:


> You've lost me there? These are full units... :thumb: Just fit 2 brackets, clip them in and wire them up


If you click on the length which one did you pick? There is one with a base? Which W did you also get 20 or 40?


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> If you click on the length which one did you pick? There is one with a base? Which W did you also get 20 or 40?


Pass on the one with base ( out of stock anyway )

Mine are just the 4ft 20w 6000k cool white with a clear cover
I bought them as there the same as what I've already got...
The 40w ones would be nice to try but it's too late now

I'm happy with mine... plenty bright enough


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Added 4 more lights in the garage, so that's 11 4ft lights on the ceiling, 5 4ft & 2 2ft on the walls









With the wall lights just on





With the ceiling lights just on





Pretty bright in there now...


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

percymon said:


> I've ordered a twin 4ft unit, so 2 x 20W led - hoping its better than the 60W incandescent bulb i have now, as thats nigh on useless for anything bar parking the car. Theoretically that takes me from 800lumens to ca 3500lumens with just the one twin unit.


Well my single bulb turned out to be a 100W item, but a single 40W (2 x 20W ) fitting has proved to be much better, both in terms of whiteness (I went with 4000kV, milkt cover) and light output. I have now ordered a second 40W unit, which will be more than adequate for my needs in a single garage

Many thanks for the ebay links / recommendation :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

percymon said:


> Well my single bulb turned out to be a 100W item, but a single 40W (2 x 20W ) fitting has proved to be much better, both in terms of whiteness (I went with 4000kV, milkt cover) and light output. I have now ordered a second 40W unit, which will be more than adequate for my needs in a single garage
> 
> Many thanks for the ebay links / recommendation :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Get a pic up :thumb:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Slammedorion said:


> Get a pic up :thumb:


Garage (or dumping ground to be more precise) is a mess at the moment - i'll try to get a photo with the one unit and again with the second once installed I'll use same manual camera settings for both so its a fair comparison.

However for a general garage light the one 2x20W, 4' length unit is great - whiter and brighter than the 100W incandescent bulb.

Thanks again for the recommendation - all told it'll cost me £40 for 2 units, a 4' long connecting cable and in-line connector box from B&Q. I didn't need to use any new twin & earth in the end. Excellent result for that outlay.

Hoping to acquire some old kitchen units in a few weeks time, so the rubbish 'big dug' racking can be replaced (assuming the kitchen units are the right size lol!)


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

percymon said:


> Garage (or dumping ground to be more precise) is a mess at the moment - i'll try to get a photo with the one unit and again with the second once installed I'll use same manual camera settings for both so its a fair comparison.
> 
> However for a general garage light the one 2x20W, 4' length unit is great - whiter and brighter than the 100W incandescent bulb.
> 
> ...


Collected the second 2x20W 4ft fitting from Argos today (hassle free delivery point near my office) , hope to get that wired in soon although I have a few long weekends away coming up so back burner project again. Will get some photos in due course, although garage is looking even worse nowas a friend donated her old kitchen cabinets yesterday, and i've another set of winter wheels to collect Wednesday lol!


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

percymon said:


> Collected the second 2x20W 4ft fitting from Argos today (hassle free delivery point near my office)!


Fitted yet? 

I find the lighting in my garage better than the lighting tunnels at work now... :lol:
Must be the colour?


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Slammedorion said:


> Fitted yet?
> 
> I find the lighting in my garage better than the lighting tunnels at work now... :lol:
> Must be the colour?


Have you considered boarding out the ceiling and painting it white ? 
Some of the light that currently is lost to the roof void will be gained back.

Garage space would look neater too

Nice garage space btw :thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

It's on the list to do... :thumb:
All getting boarded out and leaving two holes in the middle to gain access to the roof space :thumb:
Ceiling will then be painted white...

Just had a new roof on the house  so just a case of balancing jobs out atm... will be back in the garage soon


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Looks great - quick question about the lights again if I may....

I have 3 x 4' twin lights currently, each wired separately into a central junction box. Do these wire in the same way - a spur into each from the main lighting ring in place of the old units?

Appreciate the advice.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes will be fine... :thumb:


----------

